# Pleco algae eaters & red cherry shrimp



## crossstitchcat (Mar 27, 2011)

I have been offered some red cherry shrimp - need to know if my algae eater will bother them - he dosen't bother my guppies.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

he shouldn't

all I have are Bristlenoses, but they ignore the Cherry Shrimp and Ghost Shrimp completely


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Depends on the algae eater, bristlenose don't bother them, but an sae or cae will eat smaller shrimp. Some of the other plecos will to as they require meat in their diet.


----------



## Bowbass (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi,
I want go over the pleco problem, but if you have them in with Guppies, the guppies will prey on the baby shrimp and slowly your shrimp will die off because there will not be young adults growing up to replace their parents. 
My experiance at least with larger livebearers. I have mine in with small livebearers and nano types.


----------

